Ask HN: Does haiving side projects to show really help you get a job? - jamesmp98
======
sheraz
Oh hell yes. And Be prepared to talk about them. It is way more interesting
than talking about hypotheticals

------
tboyd47
It really does. At least a couple of repos on GitHub will do.

------
PaulHoule
yes

